# Final Fantasy: Steampunk Main RP Thread



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

*Final Fantasy: Steampunk. *
There is a world far away from our own. A world we could never know existed. It is the Planet of Pulleiaceum Heremus. 65% of this planet is desert. A wasteland stretching farther than the eye can see. 500 Years ago, this planet was the Meeting Place of the Gods. Every Planet had a governing God, and Pulleiaceum Heremus was their meeting place. The creator of this planet was the Goddess Matria. She was usually a peaceful Goddess, but was very easily angered. One day the Gods got into a disagreement. Some Gods wanted to push for one God to rule all, while the other Gods would serve them. This took rise to the Great War of the Gods. This war destroyed Matria's planet, changing it from a lush, forest planet to a dry, desert planet. In a rage, Matria expunged the other Gods from her planet and incased the atmosphere of it with a barrier to keep out the other Gods. This weakened her greatly, and she sealed herself into an ancient shrine.

In her absence, humanity came to learn how to live in the Desert and began to thrive. They used steam to power their technology, all living in fear of the Legendary Dae, men and women who were enslaved by the Goddess and given powers beyond their wildest dreams. Fearing utter destruction, several Imperial Cities rose and allied with each other to keep order and balance in the planet of Pulleiaceum Heremus.

You start off on a brand new day, at your group hideout. What's happening today? Going hunting with clan members? Or going to rob some loot from the Imperials? Or perhaps going to arrest some Desert Rogues?​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2010)

*Chrono
*

The sun is bright and the winds are strong. Sand is brewing everywhere and there was little sign of water in the surroundings. Beast creatures are hunting each other for survival and the sound of steam bike engines are heard in the distance. The flying beast are at the sky circling their next pray as it is minding it's own business. 

A young man, about the age of 17 takes a cigarette in to his mouth. He was sitting on top of a big rock looking at the distance. He takes a lighter form a small bag that he had on and lights the cigarette. He inhales and the exhales as he looks up at the sky. He was looking at the birds circling it's prey. He was waiting for a chance to strike the flying beast. He takes his cigarette and smokes it again. He takes his gun blade out as he the beast dive towards it's prey. The gun blade turns into a sword as he dashes towards the birds. He reaches them and quickly slashes them all. The fall to the ground and Chrono takes another inhale at his cigarette. "Time to eat."

He takes the dead corpses of the birds he just killed as he watches the small animal run away in fear. He takes his cigarette and throws it away as he walks towards his home. His weapon turned once more into a gun and he put it away in his back. "It's been along day today." Says him as he takes another cigarette form his pocket. "I'm hungry I better hurry up and cook this things." He puts it in his mouth and get the lighter. He lights up the cigarette and walks towards his home.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kazuya Nokoboshi*

Kazuya stood outside the main Desert Rouges building, taking a last puff of his cigarette. He soon tossed it on the ground near his beloved motorcycle, before stomping the remains out. The sand blew past his creamy blonde hair as the sun shined on his guns.

He is about to walk back into the main rock building, when he noticed a figure on the rocky mountains in the distance. 
'Ah. Is that my newborn harming the wildlife? Heh. Got plans for him.' She mumbled to himself, before strolling back inside.

Kazuya sat down in his special seat at the top of the table. Some of the members were already sitting down, tucking into their feast. 
'Arizona! Let the others know it's food time!' He grumbled, as he put his black sunshades on his face. 
'Yes sir.' She quickly ran outside to see if any of their members were riding around the desert.
'Make sure they aren't causing any trouble as of yet. We strike tonight. No point baiting ourselves out...'

*Rikku Belvrine*

Rikku sat atop her weirdly cute beast, as she overlooked the glowing fireflies in the woods. Barely any sunlight got through the dense forest, with only the fireflies to guid them.

'Beautiful...' She admired, as she chewed on her toothpick. 'Come on, lets go. I'm hungry.' Her beast understood the order, and soon raced through Aeterforst, full speed towards the main tree house. They passed many wildlife, who were reliant on the Beast Riders to protect them.

She soon arrived, and decended off her animal, before walking inside the huge treehouse, her beast closely behind.

'Wassup guys? Food time.' She smirked. Her people greeted her as she sat down on her comfy wooden ''throne''.
'What's for lunch?' 
'Vegetable Medley' The chef grinned, as his gold tooth shined.
'... Oh. Awesome...'

*Rosalie Velcrae*

Rosalie sat in the main hall in the center of Matriagan City. The Imperial Alliance headquarters was a modern place, with plenty of airships and new steam-powered robots. She twirled her hair as she admired them through the grand windows. 
'So advanced... we never had this 3 years ago.' She mumbled. Rosalie was incredibly nervous. Most of the Imperial Officials were sitting on the same table as her, and could easily kick her out or promote her at any moment. She let out a huge gulp before eyeing the group of chefs that appeared out of the kitchen, with 8 trays of delicous looking food. They served it to everyone at the grand table - which took a bit of time. The table was long, and there was around 30 people on each side of the table. Rosalie sat right next to the Imperial Alliance military commander, which put her on edge.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2010)

Laix said:


> *Kazuya Nakaboshi*
> 
> Kazuya stood outside the main Desert Rouges building, taking a last puff of his cigarette. He soon tossed it on the ground near his beloved motorcycle, before stomping the remains out. The sand blew past his creamy blonde hair as the sun shined on his guns.
> 
> ...



*Chrono
*

He sees a figure at the distance watching him. He already knew who the person is, He sigh a little and says "He must have told the other that I was bringing food again." He says this as he puts one hand in his pockets and ties the birds properly. He looks at the city from the distance he is in and he starts walking towards it. "I guess I'll have to step it up" The wind blew his dark hair around as the sun exposes his red colored eyes. He calmly walks towards the city as he walks next to the beast around him. He inhales his cigarette a few time on the way there and he reaches the entrance.

He walk past the guard as he says to him "Ahh, Chrono I see you brought food for us." Chrono didn't say anything as he sigh and kept walking toward the main building. The guard laughs a bit knowing that,that was the response he would get from Chrono. Chrono looked back and he said to him. "I'll hide you some left overs if I can." The guards man just gave him a nod as he continued to do his work.

Chrono finally reached the main building as he threw the birds in the table and took a sit. he put his feet on the table and leans back on the chair. "Dinner is served." he said with him usual uncaring face. He smokes his cigarette and exhales slowly. "Who's gonna cook the meal today." He was a new blood in here, but people knew him and respected him for who he was. He was quite a serious boy, but with a kind heart. "Will it be you Kazuka?"


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kazuya Nokoboshi, Desert Rouges Hideout, Sansame Desert*

Kazuya smirked as Chrono walked in and dumped a deceased bird on the table. There was a few giggles and mumbles among the group, but he soon intervened. Chrono asked who was going to cook.

'Kid... I don't do the cookin' 'ere! I just make sure none of ya'll get hurt.' He smirked. 'Mind the smokin' too. Some folks' 'ere don't like that kinda stuff.' He gestured for a member of the Desert Rouges to prepare the bird to eat.
'Birds huh? Make sure they wasn't Aeterforst birds. Already got enough trouble with the Imp's, don't need the 'Riders on my ass.'

After some time, the man served the bird, now complimented with chicken and beef. A classic Desert Rouges meal. They eat primarily meat, just to piss the Beast Riders off. 
'Tuck in my brothers and sisters!'


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2010)

*Chrono*

He put his cigarette in a small case he had and sit up strait. The food was served in front of him as he heard Kazuya make a remark about the riders "The rider can go to hell. We beat them countless of times already." Chrono says without a care in his voice. "They have been getting stronger though, I might just have to step up my game." He picks the bowl. He starts eating as calmly as he can while he watches through the window. He engages in conversation with other members from time to time, but he was more interested in the what was outside. 

"Man, I want a steam bike already." he sighs as he says this. He finish his meal and, put the bowl on the table he takes out his gun blade out checking if the security was on. He activates the security starts inspecting his weapon to see if there is anything wrong with it. He opens a few pieces to see if everything is working fine on the inside as well as on the outside. "Kazuya, are you finished? I want to know if you have something for me to do. You know infiltrate rider base, hunting. Stuff like that." He says this, but he hasn't one tried to make eye contact with Kazuya. "Or should I inspect the Steam bikes around the town? Anything is fine really. I'm just trying to pass time." He keeps working on everything on his gun blade as he wait for Kazuya to respond. "Hmm... everything looks fine, but I need to double check just in case I missed anything." He mumbles to himself, he is a little distracted on his gun blade.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kazuya Nokoboshi, Sansame Desert*

'Spunky huh? I live spunky kids. Come with me.' He smirked. He ushered Chrono forward, leading him outside. 2 other members followed them behind: Gogo and Spark, two of Kazuya's most trusted members.

He led them outside to the steambike area. His was kept in a special spot, where there was some spares behind. 
'Pick one of those ones behind my baby 'ere.' Gogo and Spark grabbed their bikes, and started them up.
'Picked one? Come on. Follow me. We're gonna pay the 'Imp's a visit.' He started his up, letting out a puff of steam from the exhaust. He set off towards Matriagan City, with Gogo and Spark close behind.
'Try keep up kid!' He shouted, as he adjusted his shades.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

*Van*

He was sleeping in his tree house his snores being silenced by the snores of a beast, they can be seen sleeping, actually Van usually sleeps leaning on his beast,"Zzz...Zzzz"his green hair covering his eyes though it was clear that he was sleeping, being him as if it were a pillow a big reptile which seemed to have many eyes was sleeping too"zzzZZ...zzzZZ", it´s snores probably would scare some animals, but the guy was so used to them.Some minutes later he woke up"*yawn* What time is is it?"he asked to himself as he yawned,looking  around he saw some sun rays passing through his window"Breakfast time! we have to hurry!"he said and started to move the big animal behind him, it woke up and yawned too, the both were so alike.

Leaving his house he was riding on the reptile"Hey Strievg, do you we will have the chance to fight soon?"he asked to the animal as it just shook his head at Van,"I see...well the life here isn´t bad or bored anyway"with that they kept walking till they reached a really big tree house, with Strievg following him he entered now"Hehehe...sorry i´m late, though am I still on time for breakfast?"the guy asked looking at the people there.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2010)

*Chrono, Sansame Desert*



Laix said:


> 'Spunky huh? I live spunky kids. Come with me.' He smirked. He ushered Chrono forward, leading him outside. 2 other members followed them behind: Gogo and Spark, two of Kazuya's most trusted members.
> 
> He led them outside to the steambike area. His was kept in a special spot, where there was some spares behind.
> 'Pick one of those ones behind my baby 'ere.' Gogo and Spark grabbed their bikes, and started them up.
> ...



He smirk as he was offered to ride on of the bikes. He was exited he was ready to go and get some action. "Lets do this." He quickly grabbed a steam bike and put his goggles on and adjusted them properly. He quickly turned on the bike and raced behind Kazuya and the others. He liked this, the feeling of the air rushing through his hair, the speed, the power of this bikes. He loved this feeling. A smirk breaks in his face and he makes the steam bike go faster. "Let's show those Imps who's boss." He says to Kazuya excited. "I'm ready for anything. I won't hesitate to kill those beast." 

His bike was next to Kazuya. He looks at him as he says with a confident glare "Let's race to there. The loser gets to hunt for the food tonight." He says to him and the other to that are with him. He just wanted to go faster and prove himself as a worthy Desert Rougue. "What do you say Kazuya?"


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Van*
> 
> He was sleeping in his tree house his snores being silenced by the snores of a beast, they can be seen sleeping, actually Van usually sleeps leaning on his beast,"Zzz...Zzzz"his green hair covering his eyes though it was clear that he was sleeping, being him as if it were a pillow a big reptile which seemed to have many eyes was sleeping too"zzzZZ...zzzZZ", it´s snores probably would scare some animals, but the guy was so used to them.Some minutes later he woke up"*yawn* What time is is it?"he asked to himself as he yawned,looking  around he saw some sun rays passing through his window"Breakfast time! we have to hurry!"he said and started to move the big animal behind him, it woke up and yawned too, the both were so alike.
> 
> Leaving his house he was riding on the reptile"Hey Strievg, do you we will have the chance to fight soon?"he asked to the animal as it just shook his head at Van,"I see...well the life here isn´t bad or bored anyway"with that they kept walking till they reached a really big tree house, with Strievg following him he entered now"Hehehe...sorry i´m late, though am I still on time for breakfast?"the guy asked looking at the people there.



Rikku welcomed the cub to the table. 'Don't be afraid kid. They won't touch 'ya.' She digged into her meal of Rice Balls and a platter of vegetables. 
'Before, the guys before me were hypocrites. They ate meat despite being Beast Riders. But now, we respect our fellow family. We are vegetarians!'

Rikku soon finished off her food before picking up a scent. She stood up and sniffed, trying to follow the scent. 
'Argh! Someone has just injured one of our animals! I bet it was those fuckers at the Desert Rouges... I swear I'll rip out there hearts and eat them!' Her beast tried to calm her, before allowing her to hop on.
'You! Kid, come with me! We need to teach the fuckers who not to mess with!' She roared. Living with animals for so long, her charateristics and voice were almost that of an animal. 'D'Lo, grab some guys available!' The man nodded, before calling for the rest. She set off out the treehouse, expecting the rest to follow. Within minutes, she was already outside the dense forest and entered Sansame Desert. She saw the steam in the sky coming from the one and only Desert Rouges Steambikes.
'I knew it! Lets go!' She raced after them on her beast, rivaling the speed of the bikes. One of her members stopped to pick up the injured Sith XIII, who was only a baby. 



Lord Chrono said:


> He smirk as he was offered to ride on of the bikes. He was exited he was ready to go and get some action. "Lets do this." He quickly grabbed a steam bike and put his goggles on and adjusted them properly. He quickly turned on the bike and raced behind Kazuya and the others. He liked this, the feeling of the air rushing through his hair, the speed, the power of this bikes. He loved this feeling. A smirk breaks in his face and he makes the steam bike go faster. "Let's show those Imps who's boss." He says to Kazuya excited. "I'm ready for anything. I won't hesitate to kill those beast."
> 
> His bike was next to Kazuya. He looks at him as he says with a confident glare "Let's race to there. The loser gets to hunt for the food tonight." He says to him and the other to that are with him. He just wanted to go faster and prove himself as a worthy Desert Rougue. "What do you say Kazuya?"



'Heh. Really kid? You've just joined and your already challenging me... fine. I'll take you on.' Kazuya swapped his shades for tight goggles, before converting his bike. It took on a more slick appearance, and Kazuya was leaning further forward. He placed his guns into the two holders on the side, before speeding further. 
'Gogo, Spark! See any Beast Riders, Kill 'em!' They nodded, as they both decided Spark should slow down to see if any were following, as Kazuya had just hit a baby Sith just back. Kazuya knew the moment any animal died in the vicinity, the Beast Riders will be on it like a bear and honey. Gogo followed behind Kazuya, much further behind due to him speeding up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

Laix said:


> Rikku welcomed the cub to the table. 'Don't be afraid kid. They won't touch 'ya.' She digged into her meal of Rice Balls and a platter of vegetables.
> 'Before, the guys before me were hypocrites. They ate meat despite being Beast Riders. But now, we respect our fellow family. We are vegetarians!'
> 
> Rikku soon finished off her food before picking up a scent. She stood up and sniffed, trying to follow the scent.
> ...



"Yeah"he just answered at Rikku´s order, and instantly went to get on Strievg"You see? and you was thinking that we wouldn´t have any action soon"he said. Actually he smelled that scent before but since his smell sense wasn´t still at Rikku´s level he couldn´t say if something has really happened, following the warlord, her beast was pretty fast but Strievg wasn´t a slow turtle either, in just minutes they arrived to the exit of the forest and went into the desert, he sw the little beast, itwas only a baby and yet those guys injured it, why would those people do that? he wondered as he started to follow Rikku again though his beast was some meters behind hers.

"Hey Rikku-san! couldn´t ya get him from there?"he said, they were approaching more and more to the bike, he wanted to ask the guy ob the bike his reason to hurt one of their animals, judging by what he saw with the sith XIII it was only as if the guy was a damn hunter or shit like that, Van frowned at those thoughts.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> "Yeah"he just answered at Rikku?s order, and instantly went to get on Strievg"You see? and you was thinking that we wouldn?t have any action soon"he said. Actually he smelled that scent before but since his smell sense wasn?t still at Rikku?s level he couldn?t say if something has really happened, following the warlord, her beast was pretty fast but Strievg wasn?t a slow turtle either, in just minutes they arrived to the exit of the forest and went into the desert, he sw the little beast, itwas only a baby and yet those guys injured it, why would those people do that? he wondered as he started to follow Rikku again though his beast was some meters behind hers.
> 
> "Hey Rikku-san! couldn?t ya get him from there?"he said, they were approaching more and more to the bike, he wanted to ask the guy ob the bike his reason to hurt one of their animals, judging by what he saw with the sith XIII it was only as if the guy was a damn hunter or shit like that, Van frowned at those thoughts.



'Yeah! Back me up! They use guns so make sure to be agile!' She shouted. Her short pink hair blew in the sandy wind as they increased speed. 'Eske! We're going in for a team attack! You ready!?' 
Her adorable beast let out a cute roar, before jumping into the air. Rikku jumped off it, doing a flip in the air. She spread her arms out and summoned her ten blades, which floated around her. Eske meanwhile, began spinning like a torpedo, surrounding water around itself. It soon became a mini water torpedo, that shot after the man on the bike.

'Right! Vaan! Back me up! If he shoots, distract him!' She ordered. Rikku grabbed a two katana - like weapons from her floating collection, before making the rest dissapear. She spun around in the same motion as Eske, before both of them combining into one torpedo.
'Cascada: Two blades!' The torpedo smashed into the bike, launching the man off. The two soon returned to normal, with Rikku riding on the beast. 

The man soon backflipped mid - air and began shooting machine gun magic bullets at them.
'Watch out!' She shouted to her members. She dodged to the left while the bullets seemed to aim for her members. 
'You bastard! Vaan! Watch out!'


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2010)

*Chrono, Sansame Desert*



Laix said:


> Rikku welcomed the cub to the table. 'Don't be afraid kid. They won't touch 'ya.' She digged into her meal of Rice Balls and a platter of vegetables.
> 'Before, the guys before me were hypocrites. They ate meat despite being Beast Riders. But now, we respect our fellow family. We are vegetarians!'
> 
> Rikku soon finished off her food before picking up a scent. She stood up and sniffed, trying to follow the scent.
> ...



"Interesting." Thought Chrono after he saw what Kazuya's bike did. He give a smirk and presses a button that makes the steam bike transform. He takes out his gun blade and put it in the holder in the middle of the bike. "This is awesome!! Let's do this." He speeds up as much as possible to pass Kazuya. The other two where following behind as fast as they can. It just made Chrono smirk as he takes a cigarette and puts it in his mouth. He quickly lights it up and holds it in between his teeth.

"I won't lose." He speed up as he his a little behind Kazuya. He smirks as he is confident that he would at least come in a close first, but the thought of going faster ran through his head over and over again. He was exited "This bike is awesome!! It's exactly what I want." He says this as he get closer and closer to Kazuya.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

Laix said:


> 'Yeah! Back me up! They use guns so make sure to be agile!' She shouted. Her short pink hair blew in the sandy wind as they increased speed. 'Eske! We're going in for a team attack! You ready!?'
> Her adorable beast let out a cute roar, before jumping into the air. Rikku jumped off it, doing a flip in the air. She spread her arms out and summoned her ten blades, which floated around her. Eske meanwhile, began spinning like a torpedo, surrounding water around itself. It soon became a mini water torpedo, that shot after the man on the bike.
> 
> 'Right! Vaan! Back me up! If he shoots, distract him!' She ordered. Rikku grabbed a two katana - like weapons from her floating collection, before making the rest dissapear. She spun around in the same motion as Eske, before both of them combining into one torpedo.
> ...



"Hell yeah"he said when she ordered him to back her up, from his point of view this was exciting, it was one more of his adventures"C?mmon partner"he said as Strievg started to run fastest, he was now behind the bike, waiting for Rikku to attack, though just some silly thought crossed his mind, it could be cool to chase this kind of guys protecting the forest of them.

As he saw Rikku summoning her swords and eske starting with the team work, it was fabulous, he expected to one day be able to do such things with Strievg"Whoa! they are awesome"he said, Strievg just growled agreeing with the beast rider"Grrr...", suddenly without noticing it at all they were just next to the bike when Rikku told them to distract the person if he tries to attack, going at the same speed, the man on the vehicle shot at him but he was able to avoid it by going back behind the bike"Damn"he said but stopped as he saw the woman hitting the bike but something was wrong, the man suddenly began shooting at them, some bullets aiming for Van"damn! Strievg get out from those bullets way"he said  and jumped as the reptile started to run avoiding the attack.

In mid-air he realized that he was going to land on the same place where the guy was, probably it was only luck but..."Hehe...Got?cha"he whispered and took out his sword which was tied to his back, it kinda looked like a bat?s wing,"Here I go!"he shouted as he landed, thrusting his sword in the little spot between the enemy?s legs"don?t move".


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kazuya*

Kazuya smiled as Chrono sped up. He soon passed Kazuya, in which he realised this kid got skill. He activated the final mode on his bike: Not much of a change, but simply boosting the amount fo steam, so increasing his overall speed. They raced for the city, with the train station just up ahead. 

They soon closed in, but Chrono performed a skilled swerve, ending up first. Kazuya soon stopped along with Gogo. 
'Wow kid. That was awesome. Y'all know what? You can have that bike. As a prize if you insist.'  He parked up his bike near the station and got off it.
'Wait... where's Spark?' He looked into the distance, to see smoke coming from a bike: and a group of Beast Riders heading their way.
'Shit! They got Spark... I'll fucking get revenge!' He lit a cigarette and took a puff, before offering Chrono one.
'Gogo! Summon a bird. We need to get up to Matriagan.' Gogo nodded and crouched on the ground. A purple encrypted seal glowed on the ground, which then shot into the sky. A steampunk-ish bird shot out the seal and landed next to Gogo.
'Hop on!' She called. Kazuya hopped on the bird and ushered for Chrono to come too. 'Don't worry, our bikes are safe. I've already called for a member to escort them back.'

*Rikku
*
Rikku smirked as Vaan skillfully dodged the barrage. 'Nice one cub!' She shouted. She gave him a thumbs up when he stabbed the guy, killing him. Right. The fuckers are getting on a bird and going up to Matriagan! We'll get 'em there.' She ordered. The 6 other members following her nodded in agreement, and they all raced towards the train station.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2010)

*Chrono*

He took the gun blade from the bike and got on top of the bird as he released the safety on the gun blade. "Let's go. I want to shave him as soon as possible." He looks at the riders that took a look at Spark as he lights the cigarette. He takes a deep inhale and turns his gun blade into a sword and he exhales and says "When ever you're ready. I'm ready to kill those bastards." He cleans his goggles and put them on again as he prepares himself for take off. He was calm this time, he was prepared for anything and everything form this beast. "Heh. I'm gonna have show my true strenght. I'll jump on top of one of the bikes as soon as we are in range. Just tell me when."


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kazuya*

Kazuya watched the Beast Riders approaching below. He smoked his cigarette some more, before finally making his mind up.
'Ok. Change of plan. The Imperials... they can wait. I'mma kill the fucker that messed up Spark personally!' She shouted. He commanded Gogo to hover a bit lower as the Beast Riders carried on towards the train station. He formed a seal in the palm of his hand, before throwing it around 1km in front of the Beast Riders. The seal landed on the ground, and with a poof of smoke, their 3 motorcycles appeared. 

'Alright. Here's the plan. Chrono, you jump on the ground and simply drive through them, perhaps taking a few swipes. After that, if I've jumped down by then, attack. Kill as many of them as you can. Gogo, use your sniper to provide support from up here.' Gogo nodded in agreement and hovered above the bikes. 
'Right. Chrono, go!'

*Rikku*

'Right, lets head for the sta-'. She looked in the sky to see a steampunk-ish bird flying through the sky, with the 3 Desert Rouges from earlier. 'Bitches gonna do an all out assault huh? Right. We'll play the same game. Tsubaki, put up a shield around us! Let go of it the moment they jump off. And Lok, you amplify our abilities as support!' She gave Vaan a serious face, saying that this was a serious war. She equipped a spear from her collection, and summoned one that was being held inside Eske's mouth. 
'Lets go Beast Riders!'


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2010)

*Chrono
*

He takes his final inhale of his smoke as he throws it away "Got it, I'll kill them at your mark." He jump down to the ground and goes to his steam bike. He quickly turns it on and and fixes his goggles. "Right, I'll stay back and tail them for awhile. I'll only return fire if necessary, I don't want to end up killing Sparks too." He steps on the gas a few times "Alright, let's go!!" He then speed his way to the Beast Riders as he takes his gun blade out and turns it to it's gun form. 

He was steady as he was keeping his distance form the enemy he was right under Gogo's bird and waiting for Kazuya's signal. He transformed his bike just in case he needed a boost and he put the gun at the middle of the bike. It clicked and it hold the gun pointing at the Beast Rider. He saw Sparks, he looked like he was unconscious. "Now how to get that Beast Rider? Should I shoot the wheel? No that would probably hurt Sparks in the process... probably kill him too, I can't allowed that. I could just put my bike on out mode and jump to the bike, but I really should just wait for a signal." He keeps thinking on what to do next as he keeps his eyes steady on the Riders. "I'll wait for Kazuya signal. They might just kill him if I try something heroic."


----------



## Kei (Nov 22, 2010)

*Roxy and Mary, the future leader and the queen*

"Roxy!" a voice called out, "Lady Roxy, Madam Mary is looking for you! Lady Roxy!!!"

Roxy was underneath a table looking up at all the action playing out, she was the future head of the Umbra Witches, she was upheld to be the best and nothing less. But that only if they caught her, young Roxy being deprived of a child hood, had finally entered a stage where she couldn't care less about studying or training her magic, I mean what true lady needs to carry around a gun every where she went?

A true lady would prance around the city head held high and proud, that a true lady in Roxy eyes~ She purred at that thought but then covered her mouth, she just needed to sneak out of here and she is home free. Then she could go out in the city, most of the witches lived here in this building, all together with one, it was a cover up posing as an all girl school, only the special of the special could get in.

"My Lady Roxy!" another Umbra Witch called out, "Please Lady Roxy, you wouldn't want Madam Mary to get angry again would you!?"

And then that witch left leaving to widen her search, but not without leaving Roxy with a scary thought in mind. Mary angry, that was a death wish, she finally moved from under the table and streched her tight body, she stayed down there for a good hour or two, damn those ladies. She began to snicked,

"Hahah that old lady will never find me!"she boosted

"May I ask who are you calling old?"a voice asked in a kind tone

Roxy turned around and straight fear went though her face, it was her, Mary! Mary was just smiling, but Roxy knew what was going on in her head, Roxy's punishment thats what. Mary always had a thing for over doing things, from work, to daily life, to punishments of other witches, she always went over the top. Mary inside her mind was wondering how could she punish the young girl this time? She always was late to teachings, meetings, and get togethers with other heads. Roxy was the future of the Umbra Witches yet she just act like a child...

"Do you know how long I waited in the studies?"Mary asked sweetly,"I was so lonely Roxy, I called for you but you never came, I sent the others after you and you hid..."

"Madam! I am so sorry!"Roxy began, she couldn't run anymore,"I wanted to go out into the city today Madam! I been studying so hard and long...I just wanted to have fun....Even if it was for a bit...

"...Roxy...."began Mary, Roxy began to see the ending of her life, but then, "You are sooo right~ she cooed

Roxy almost pissed herself, she was in the safe for now...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

*Van Dreyar*

He smiled when the pink-haired girl congratulated him for the nice job,to be serious he didn´t have problem in killing the man without hesitation, up on his horse he followed the other members and Rikku,"You see? we got that fool right there!!"he said as Strievg nodded happily, he and Van were so alike. As they rode, the group was planning on getting the others Desert Rouges with the guard down, but some shadows were seen, the enemy was already there trying to find the best moment to attack.

He saw at Rikku who was giving some orders and noticed the serious expression on her face, then this time the fight was serious, Van smiled and looked at the Desert Rouges who were riding some kind of steam birds,"We need a better place to attack"he said seriously, looking around he found a couple of meters in front of him a "tower of rocks" big enough for Strievg to be standing there "Let´s go there"he pointed at it and the reptile jumped, though at mid-air Van was about to fall, by luck he got attached to Strievg in the last moment, when they reached the point of attack he whispered to the beast"The next time we do that, remember me to be ready"the beast nodded kinda smiling that was funny.

Preparing his sword for the attack he only waited for Rikku´s orders, this was his first real fight since he was a Beast Rider.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2010)

*[Yami/Espake Tundra]*

It was cold, bitter, and lonely. Just the way she liked it. She was currently in a cave, it was segregated by all the other creatures around, well besides the ones that she had previously killed to stay alive in here. She felt that it would be best to stay here for only about less than a day, she needed to get out of her, she didn't know what to do now. However she didn't have any assigned missions currently, so she thought she would go get some, she enjoyed fulfilling others orders.

She walked outside the cave as she noticed a few frozen trees nearby. Taking out her dagger she cut off a few branches off the tree. Noticing a small creature run by her feat she quickly ran towards in and stabbed it, its blood ran down her dagger. As she brought the small creature and the branches inside the cave she looked around, she didn't notice anything dangerous so she continued on. She set down the creature and put the branches out infront of her. She calmly said "Thunder" As she shot a small bolt of thunder at the branch, lighting it on fire.

She continued to grab the creature and start to roast it above the fire, with another branch. She knew she may get infection if she ate it raw, and dying now would not be good. Once she was done cooking she ate her meal and wipped her mouth. Standing up now she brushed her clothes off and walked back out in the tundra. She noticed a few creatures here and there but didn't want to get involved with them. She heard this terrain belonged to Hades, and she knew if she were to mess with one of his pets she would die.

She walked in the frozen tundra, trying desperately to get Neposui. For one, it was the closest city to her location, and two she had wanted to visit it for sometime. It didn't have a direct leader, well besides Poseidon, but none of the three major groups had ownership of that city, so she was happy that she may be able to do whatever she wants to do there, as long as she doesn't get cought of course. Besides all of that she had to focus on traveling through the Espake Tundra, making sure she wouldn't get cought by one of the creatures living here, and die.

*[Blair/Aeterfrost]*

Woke up in a shock, she huffed and puffed but then got a sense of reality again. She calmly said "Oh... I'm just here... Oh wait a second!" She quickly hoped out of bed as she took a quick look outside, and when she did she noticed everyone seemed to be gone. She frowned, where could everyone be. However at this next revelation she seemed shocked. She thought _'What if they figured out... No it would be impossible... but still...'_ She jumped out of her tree hut, to go see if she could find someone.


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

*Kazuya*

'Alright kid, GO!' He shouted, pointing towards the beasts. He then equipped his pistols and began firing randomly at the Beast Riders, distracting them so Chrono can go in for the kill.
'Aim for the pink haired one!'

Gogo equipped her sniper rifle, and began aiming through the tiny iron scope. '1...2...4' She was counting the distance between themselves and the Beast Riders, trying to get a perfect shot. Gogo fired, aiming for the Beast Rider towards the back, peircing his skull with a single bullet, knocking him off his animal.
'One down.' She muttered, reloading her bolt-action rifle.

*Rikku*

Rikku was keeping a close eye on the bird, not letting her eyes off it for a second. 
'Ok. Vaan, Jok, go! Vaan, try not to go so fast so Jok can use his amplifying magic! And when your close enough, go in for a team attack with your beast!' She shouted, before jumping in shock when she heard gunfire. Her team began swerving to dodge, while their member prepared the force field. Unfortunatley, another person with a long gun shot at the Beast Rider, killing him. His Beast stopped in shock and began attending to the injured.

'Ok. GO!' The forcefield went up, and they was immune from the regular bullets. But all they had to do was a direct attack or increase the magical power in the bullets.
'We don't have long...'


----------



## Chaos (Nov 23, 2010)

*Romolus Mingan*

The worst way to wake up is waking up with the feeling something is very wrong. Romolus slowly looked around. The house looked fine. No fire anywhere in sight. Inferno was watching him sleepily from across the room. No doubt the wolf had sensed Romolus' anxiety. Romolus stepped out of his bed. What was this feeling? Fuck. Dead animal. Although he hadn't been here for too long, Romolus had fully become a Beast Rider. Even the head of the Riders praised Romolus for his connection with the nature. He concentrated a bit. A Sith. XII, if he was not mistaken. XII was still a baby. Romolus felt the little creature's agony. He sighed. It was time to get dressed.

Two minutes later he exited his house, all of his ten wolves following his footsteps. "I guess it's time to hunt, buddies" The Sith had died a small distance into the desert. Desert Rogues. Romolus trembled at the thought. He had no intention get into any fights with those maniacs. "Spread out, everyone, wake the others" He commanded his pack. The wolves obediently sped away, pawing into houses and rousing their inhabitants. Romolus slowly made for the stables where the clan's beasts without an owner were kept. Most of these had seen their rider die, and were subsequently not in too good shape themselves either, but there were some that had simply been drawn in by the village's serene lifestyle. Romolus picked one of these. It's name was Storm, . Everyone had been ready for a fight when Storm pawed into the camp, but the beast had proved a great friend immediately from the start. 

"Relax, Storm, it's me." The beast growled but stopped when Romolus came around the corner. "Would you let me ride you today?" Storm butted his head into Romolus' shoulder, a motion Romolus had come to know as one of friendship. "Thanks buddy" Romolus swung a leg over the huge beast's back and sat down. Immediately a great pain shot trough his head. "Fuck" Dead rider, about the same place as the baby Sith had died. Desert Rogues for sure. Storm pawed out of the stables. About twenty Riders were gathered in the middle of the village, all of them tense. Of course all of them had felt the death of a brethren, but none could pinpoint the location. All eyes were expectantly on Romolus. His ten wolves returned to their position behind Storm. Romolus pulled free the spear from his back and smashed his fist into the air.

"I was awoken by death. Death of an innocent creature. I was shaken out of my slumber by more death. Death of a friend this time! I vow now, I will not go to sleep until the death of the causers. Follow me, brethren!" The speech was terrible, but Romolus had come to learn that most of the Riders liked these kind of things, and since he was the one to guide them today, he was expected to make a little performance. "Let's ride" Storm got the sign and started running in the direction of the desert. The wolves followed him in his tracks, and the twenty-something riders behind also kicked their beasts into track.

It was an impressive parade, there could be no doubt about that. A huge grey tiger carrying a werewolf with a spear, followed by ten strange wolves and twenty-six Beast Riders behind them. Dust was thrown up all around, and no animal in the vicinity didn't stop their lifes for a few second to see the impressive charge. Romolus felt good as leader of the pack, but already dreaded the moment the Rogues would come into play. He was no fighter. They shot out onto the sands. In the distance, Romolus could make out a lone figure standing on a tower of rocks. Two more riders were running around, their leader among them. One beast stood still and seemed to be grieving for the human lying at his feet, nudging it slowly with it's massive nose. And even further in the distance was the enemy. A great brass bird hovered over the sands, three figures could be made out upon it.

Romolus gritted his teeth and kicked Storm into full gear. The Riders behind him did the same. Romolus' anxiety had been flushed away by the sad sight of the riderless beast. "VAN!" Romolus screamed when getting close enough to the rock tower. "What is the situation here?" The other Riders were busily preparing their weapons. Romolus looked at the brass bird. Something was aimed at him. He ducked. Something cut the air inches above his head. Fuck. Oh yeah, that was fighting. He used the rock tower to cover him from the sharpshooter on the bird. "Yo, Van. You holding up here? I brought reinforcements."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2010)

*Van*

As he was glaring at the three Desert Rouges he heard Rikku´s indications, a team attack would be good, and he had already planned it but he wasn´t sure of it working, even with Strievg great physical skills, there was noway to for the reptile to jump that high and end unharmed when falling. Anyway he nodded and was looking for a blind spot to attack, first Strievg was going to throw him towards them and when he orders it the beast was going to jump and end it if he wasn´t able to do it.

Suddenly a shot was heard, Van turned his head just to see one of his comrades lying on the ground without moving a muscle as the beast was trying to make him react but it was clear, the guy was dead.Van´s look was filled with anger as he saw with a bit of hatred to the Desert Rouges, this wasn´t going to end like that."Strievg, we are going to crush them!!"he shouted, the beast let out a big roar"GRRRAAAOOOU!!!"it was heard, but before the start the attack, a familiar smell was detected by the beast who got a bit relaxed but without being careless. 

Some moments later Rumolus arrived riding a big gray tiger and asking for the situation,being followed by some wolves and many riders behind them."Those bastards killed a Sith XII and now killed one of our comrades..."he said and clenched his teeth"I came up here to find the time to attack, but I can´t find the moment, i guess we really need the reinforcements"Van said, his eyes still looking at the sky, being careful of not be reached by a bullet"Do you have a way toget up there and get them, Romolus?"the boy asked kinda desperate.


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

*Kazuya*

Kazuya cursed as he noticed a whole group of Beast Riders arrive, perhaps even the whole clan. 
'Shit... we're strong, but just us 3 v the whole group? Gogo. Time to play dirty.' He equipped his double pistole's, before backflipping off the bird. Gogo understood what he meant, and threw her rifle into the air, which transformed into an RPG. 
'Gogo! Fire it after Chrono's done his stuff!' He shouted, before landing clean on the ground. 
'Now then. Rikku! If you've got any guts little girl, take me on!' He began firring a barrage of bullets at Rikku, as she dodged them. She summoned her 10 weapons, and began slicing away at Kazuya. She got him a few times on his limbs, and once across his face, before he cleared some space.
'Hastega!' A red seal appeared around his feet, and he soon dissapeared at the speed of light. He pistolwhipped Rikku as she tumbled across the floor.
'Fool!'

*Rikku*

Rikku tumbled across the ground, landing with her face in the ground.
'Fucker! You're gonna pay for that!'  She formed a glowing seal around her hand before firing a small magical blast. Kazuya simply adjusted his position to dodge it, which was enough distraction for Eske to get a hit. He swiped Kazuya, knocking him towards Rikku, in which she attempted to punch him. He shoved the gun in her leg and shot her point blank, while she slashed him across his face with a dagger. They both knocked back in pain. Kazuya simply ignored the wound, while Rikku's was more serious. She screamed in pain, before getting up again and preparing for another attack.
'Van! Get him while he's slow! GO NOW!!'


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2010)

He accelerates as soon as he was given the order. One of the beast lied dead on the ground. It was hit directly by Gogo's sniper rifle. He saw as the beast died slowly. "Now's my chance." He accelerated even more as he takes his gun blade out as he tuns it in to a sword. He saw as some beast rushed to the dead man's aid and as Kazuya landed on the ground fighting a beast that looked like a commander. "Alright, everything is going according to plan." He got through a barrier by blasting it with a fire spell and jumped out his bike.

"Now you damn beast, I'll make sure you all die a slow and painful death." He smirked as he said this with a calm look in his face. He ran towards the line filled with beast as he swiftly swung his gun blades, cutting and killing beast left and right. He then turned it into a gun and stood a few beast and their mounts as he ran towards Spark. "Fire!" He threw his fire spell at some riders that where protecting Sparks as he got closer and closer to him.  "Just hold on bit longer Sparks I'm on my way." He kept shooting and cutting his way towards Sparks.

He was prepared for anything and everything. He was alert in case that Kazuya had a plan in stored and needed to say something to him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2010)

*Van*

He didn´t wait for the werewolf´s answer, as soon as the pink-haired woman told him to attack he instantly put his eyes on the prey, then Kicked Strievg to rush at full speed against the bastard, this was his chance to kill him, reaching the point he waved his sword aiming for the guy´s head as Kazuya ducked to avoid it, Strievg passed over and then turned to go back against the Desert Rouge. Van was pissed off, many beast riders were hurt right now and he can´t even land a slash on this annoying man.

The same passed again, Kazuyawas hurt but still able to avoid some attacks, then he got it" team attack"he said, then while dashing towards Kazuya he jumped off from Strievg, passing next to Kazuya he kicked the guy who blocked it but Strievg was already behind him about to crush the rouge´s head with it´s jaws. Van rushed this time against the man, an attack from both sides, if Van´s sword doesn´t get him, at least Strievgs jaws were going to kill the bastard."Gotcha!"he shouted in front of Kazuya and waved his sword aiming for his opponent´s chest.


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

Kazuya ducked to dogde the sword, but the beasts jaws locked into his leg, peircing down to his muscles. He cried in pain before shooting randomly at the beast, missing most of the shots in desperation. Just then, Gogo was there to provide support. She fired a steam missile towards him, killing the line of sight. Kazuya took this moment to be lifted onto the bird by Gogo, who then flew into the air.

'Gogo! I require your assistance!' He hissed, thinking of his next move. Kazuya watched Chrono closely, studying his movements so he could plan his next attack while Gogo placed a few Cura spells on his wound.

*Rikku*

Rikku was soon healed by a Curasa spell from a fellow Beast Rider. She thanked them kindly before jumping onto the bird and equipping her signature weapon: The Chainsword. She fired up the engine, which let off a puff of steam before the sharp chains around the sword began moving around. 
'Van that's great! I need you to sort out that bird! And Romolus, please deal with that annoying sniper!' Rikku hopped on Eske and started running towards the man on the bike slicing through her gang. The huge chainsword made a loud, roaring noise as steam poured out of it.
'This is for all my fallen brothers! I'm gonna slice you in half!'


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2010)

*Van*

Van smiled when Strievg got the leg of the man and he cried in pain, though he got a bit worried when Kazuya started to shoot as if he were crazy at the reptile, his  shots failed, at least the most of them but actually one or two really hit Strievg"Fuck ya"he said and prepared his weapon to rip off the Desert Rouge´s head, but then a steam missile blocked his sight, when the area cleared, kazuya was already with Gogo"damn, he escaped"he said and jumped on his partner again.

Hearing the Beast Riders´s leader, he was glad that she was already healed,he did what she said and went towards the bird"Okay, it  has been a while right? since I allowed ya to eat meat"he said to the beast which understood what Van tried to say, if it was necessary, he was going to allow Strievg to eat the enemies, with that he took some distance for later rush at all it´s speed then Strievg jumped towards the bird, actually it was kinda difficult for Van to keep attached to the animal but"They´ll pay"he said, the prey closer and closer.


----------



## Kinzey (Nov 24, 2010)

_This is my target this castle not the building itself ha kill a building? Craziness no my target is inside INSIDE this castle his home his fort where he lives where he works where he rules I must infiltrate this place and kill him A man's castle is his home, or is it his home is his castle, anyway it doesn't matter he will die die die his blood splattered on the walls from my attack I hope he dies before he hits the ground so he will not feel much pain but wait I've thought this through before if he is the target of assassination then he must be a bad man a corrupt man a SOMETHING man because innocents may be killed by innocents are never the targets of assassins at least not well payed ones like myself sometimes but not often very very seldomly only if the person is truly a saint and they just angered someone somehow I've never been hired to kill someone like tat but I think I could do it I could kill them an innocent person who has never done anything wrong cold I I could I couldn't I could I couldn't I really don't know I'll have to settle with hoping it never happens but hoping has never done anything not for me anyway not since my first kill not since I splattered their blood on the walls as I cried "why why did you make me do it" and the thought festered in the pit of my mind "they didn't make you do it they were your parents and they lo-" NONONONONO I will not think of it I won't  won't I won't I will bury it under these thoughts never let myself admit the dark secret a dark secret any dark secrets do I have any dark secrets no no I do not my mind is as clear and innocent as those targets I wish never to kill I am good I am light I am love I am go-_

And he dry swallowed, the bitter, bitter pill sliding down his throat. But he relished the taste, it was sweet to him. Why? Because it made the thoughts go away, the thoughts and the shaking, but mostly the thoughts. All it as was a sugar pill, but it was infused with magic. Kinzey was sick, and this magic cured him, made him normal, if only for awhile; he had to take two a day. But they were so _expensive_, even though he had found out the spell was relatively cheap. Or easy, rather; he thought of magic more as a comodity than a...anything else. But there was no choice. He had to have th pills, and they were expensive, and he was good at killing, and killing got him money, so there was nothing to it. He wrapped his cloak around his shoulders tighter, and began preparing for the mission, as he looked up atthe castle.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 24, 2010)

*Chrono*

He heard the sound of a steam missile go of which capture his attention to see that Kazuya has been injured and he was casting spells in his leg. But over all he looked lie he was fine. Chrono takes a cigarette from his pocket and lights it up. "I'll go after the Leader then." He runs towards his steam bike and jump on it he quickly starts up the engine and runs towards where their leader was. He adjusts his goggles and speeds up towards their leader. "I'll start of by killing you." He aims his gun blade to the leader and starts shooting it.  He then passes through the multitude of Beast Riders and their mounts, but he Ignores them all as he is focus on the leader at the moment.

"Hang on just a little bit longer sparks." She was dodging all of his bullets which made him impressed. He had such a high hit level with his gun blade. He is exited to face such an opponent. He read her lips as she something about slicing him in half. He smirked as this as he was formulating a plan. "Alright. If I ever want to get to kill the leader I should just keep up the pressure so that I can take her down as quickly as possible." He smirks as he throws a few fire ball at the leader and behind them he shoots some bullets. He awaits for what was going to happen next as he focused on the enemy in front of him. 

He turned his gun blade into sword mode as he went through the crowd of Beast Rider.He swings his sword and cut the ones in front of him as he kept at the leaders tail. "Doing this will piss her of... whatever. That would be the perfect chance for me to fight her directly. I'll make her pay for what she's done to my comrades." But he saw that she already had dodge his attacks. He was extremely impressed by how quick that thing was. "Now how to hit that." He yelled at Gogo. "Gogo! Use your sniper on the leader, I'll go head to head against her."


----------



## Olivia (Nov 24, 2010)

*[Yami/Espake Tundra]*

She continued to walk. It was snowing, although the snow seemed to melt as soon as it touched her. Which wasn't really a good thing, as it made her clothes wet, and made her cold, to cold, could get her sick. She looked up at the sky, wondering if there was some way how to get out of this place. She sighed, she wasn't exactly sure how, but she knew if she could just push herself then she would find her objective, that is all there was to it.

She quickly turned around, she though she had heard someone, or something behind her. She figured out she was mistaken though. She continued walking, when she felt the same sensation. She knew, being an assassin, she shouldn't be followed, in fact, she should be doing the "following". She quickly turned around as she ran straight behind her and stabbed. It hit something, although it seemed like nothing was there, she was shocked.

She pushed in her dagger, but it felt... weird, wrong, so she pulled it out. She then noticed a red liquid on her knife, she looked forward as something began to sparkle. The air transformed, into a creature, no the creature was camouflaging, although it didn't seem dangerous. She didn't know the name of the creature, but it looked friendly, however she didn't really care. She turned away, leaving it, she didn't mind to much that it would die alone in the snow, with a wound like that it couldn't move.

For hours, days, she continued walking. She then, noticed a change in scenery, there, below her, appeared a road. She hadn't seen one in a long time. The weather changed to one more, heated, it sure as hell wasn't snowing anymore, and now she could see civilization once again. She didn't smile, but she was glad that she had reached her destination, she had reached Neposui. Walking on the road she watched the water, flow back and forth into the port.

*[Blair/Aeterfrost]*

Still frowning she complained "Come on... someone has to be around..." Although an idea popped into her head, while others were away she could train herself in witch magic, seeing how she couldn't gain elemental magic this had to be for something. She made a pose as she said "Witch Walk" She then raced up, onto the sides on the trees, trying out her magic.

*[Tia Halibel/The Location of where the Desert Rouges and Beast Riders Are Battling At]*

She was walking around, she needed to get away from the city, even if she was walking just outside of the city it was still out of it. So much work to do as the leader of the Imperial Alliance, and one person could only do so much before cracking. Walking down a pathway she noticed a battle going on, noticing that her group was not participating she ran around, out of sight, making sure to be hidden. She smiled saying "Such fools... not knowing of the outcomes of battle..." She then pointed her sword out to the middle of the battle field as she said "Waterga" The battlefield the became flooded with water, as she jumped in the middle, pointing one hand to the Beast Riders, then her sword towards the Desert Rouges. She calmly said "Now now, is this anyway to battle, you people look like simpletons... Also, to be battling on my turf, was the wrong decision, here if you people want to continue, then let me teach you all something first." She kept her eyes closed, waiting for their response.


----------



## Laix (Nov 24, 2010)

*Rikku Belvrine*

Rikku fixed her eyes onto the incoming motorcycle. A single incorrect move, or a slow reaction, and she would be sliced into peices, just like many of her lost brothers and sisters. She knew that her family was dying, and they was  the most important thing to her in the world, so she had to end it now. Rikku held her chainsaw out vertically and rode straight into the man; Eske just dodging out the way. Her chainsaw slashed the wheel on the bike, rendering it immobile.
'That should do it! How are the Desert Rouges without their precious bikes huh!?' She taunted, waving her large weapon around, before turning her attention to the bloodbath that is the Beast Riders. Her heart ached, as she couldn't do much except get shot in the leg. And when she did fight with her strongest weapon, all she could do was slash a tire? She's not worthy of being leader. No, not at all in her eyes. Rikku wanted to cry, but had to keep her tough appearance and personality on to look strong for her gang.
'Romolus... please cover us while we evacuate the injured. Don't hold back.' She picked up a younger member of the gang. She was only a cub, and looked around 14. Carrying her on her back, she walked hopped on Eske and with the rest of the Beast Riders, rode back at full speed to Aeterforst to heal up. Romolus' pack remained with him to back him up in case.
'I'm counting on you...' She mumbled.

Soon arriving in Aeterforst, she had the few Beast Riders stationed in the main treehouse open up the medical room. All of the beds were filled, and the healers worked hard to heal up. Rikku began wrapping bandages around her leg wound. It stung, but not as much as her heart. She was still grieving from losing many members, including a few cubs. 
'I need to get stronger... as the leader of the Beast Riders, I NEED TO GET STRONGER!' She punched the wall in anger, creating a small crack, before releasing the tears she held for so long.

*Kazuya Nokoboshi*

Kazuya's leg was soon healed. He quickly wrapped a bandage around it to stop infection, and then aimed his guns again at Rikku. She soon retreated, leaving just a werewolf and a pack.
'Scared bitches 'eh?' He lit a cigarette, before clocking his head round to the sound of water. Chrono was stationed on the ground, his tyre slashed.
'Shit. Chrono! Use Gogo's bike! Set the controls to ''D'' and then just ride on the water!' He ordered. The ''D'' setting was a special spell that transfered magic through the wheels, allowing the rider to ride upon things they usually couldn't, such as walls, water and mud. 

Kazuya jumped off his the bird and onto his bike and began circling the woman.
'So... Tia Halibel. Imperial Military Commander. This has nothing to do with the Imp's, so just fuck off why don't ya'?' He taunted, before shooting magic blasts at her, with Gogo sending occasional sniper shots to back up.
'Chrono! Strike when she's open!' He opened his bike to reveal a basic sword, and equipped it onto the end of one of his guns. He jumped off and up to Tia, engaging in a sword fight with her.
'Lets see what you got 'eh!?'

*Rosalie Velcrae*

Rosalie was sitting in the Imperial Army Library, reading up on Dae. She only just became one herself a year ago, and had recently met her summon, and soon to be the closest person too her. She read on the origins of the Dae, and their gods. Also on how they was ridiculed and feared. That one sentence sent shivers up her spine. Would she be ridiculed and feared? Would people hate her and stay away? The one thing she feared the most was being alone.

Around an hour later, she left the Library. On her way, she noticed her Military Commander, Tia Halibel, leaving the  ship and flying off down to the desert. She had nothing to do, and being as nosey as she is, decided to follow. Soon, she ended up in the wild desert, where a battle was taking place. She hid behind a huge boulder some distance from the battle, where Tia began to flood the place.
'Wow... amazing.' She gasped in amazement. However, Rosalie noticed the two guys attacking Tia directly, and decided to help her out as a fellow Imperial. She did the only thing she really could, and for the first time since discovering, she formed a bright, green and blue seal on the ground, before crouching down. Rosalie touched the seal on the ground, before her Telvre Hecatonchier rose from the ground. She couldn't do any magic now, so hopped on the back of his head and held on tight.
'Right! Lets go!' Hecatonchier jumped in the air, and landed swiftly infront of the guy riding the bike with the gunblade. The summon smashed the ground, performing the spell Quake, sending an earthquake through the ground beneath him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2010)

*Van Dreyar*

" Crap!"he shouted, many tries and yet he can?t get rid of that thing, it was kinda frustrating, many of his friends were being hurt by a single guy and he was still there trying to kill a bird? such an annoying time to be useless, he was going to attack again when heard Rikku giving the order to retreat while Romolus was going to cover them, he clenched his fists and teeth, this single battle left them with half part of the "family" injured and many deads, he just nodded reluctantly, he really wanted to crush those Desert Rouges with all his might, but the fight just showed him that he was still weak, giving a quick glance at the pink-haired girl?s face he noticed that she wasn?t fine at all. A defeat for them he would say.

After that they rode back to Aeterfrost, he was serious all the way there, something that was VERY VERY strange in him. Many beast Riders of around his age or even some more younger than him were killed by the rouges, he even thought on stay behind and back up Romolus, that way his stress could disappear. When they arrived home, he was one of the first guys to be healed, due to his minor injuries he wasn?t treated with magic, though he had to stand a bandage on his left arm and his right leg. 

Walking through the forest with Strievg following him, he sat under a big tree and looked towards the sky though his sight was being covered by the branches and leaves of the trees"I thought that if we were going to have some action we would obliterate the enemy but...it was so different we weren?t of any use at all"he said, his beast kinda depressed as well"Grrr..."Strievg growled and approached his head to the teen who immediately began stroking the head of the dragon"I know it was only our first time, but we still need to get stronger, Strievg"he said.

After some time to reflect about what happened he was smiling again, with Streivg walking next to him towards the tree houses, then the reptile smelled something and looked up, Van did the same and noticed someone one a branch of a tree using some magic. His eyes widened a bit as he got an idea of the kind of magic the person there was using" A witch?"he asked to himself, though looking carefully he noticed that the one up there was part of their comrades, but how could a Beast Rider do that? unless... Was she tricking them and then she was going to attack when they have their guard down?, Van frowned"Hey you! who are ya, and why are you doing?!"he shouted,"What the hell is doing a witch in our forest?!"


----------



## Olivia (Nov 24, 2010)

*[Tia Halibel]*

She smiled as her opponent drew near her. She calmly said as he closed in, she said "Kazuya Nokoboshi, leader of the Desert Rouges, fancy meeting you here." However, before being able to continue she blocked his sword, as she said "Wrong move to get into a close range battle with me." She then put a bit more pressure on his blade to get him to resist harder. Now jumping back he should be a bit off guard from having no resistance against him, she said "Lets see how you handle this, Aero Bird!" Then she sent a giant wing bird down on her opponent, but she wouldn't stop there, she continued to say La Gota!" Then firing three shots from her sword, water was about to crash down upon her enemy, the leader of the desert rouges. 

*[Blair]*

Huffing now, she had been pushing herself to her fullest extent, using this type of magic was hard for her, seeing how she barley ever used it. She started to slide down the tree when she heard someone talk. She looked down as she continued to hear him speak. Her heart skipped a beat, someone saw her. She quickly ran down and once she reached the ground she jumped and hugged/tackled him to the ground. She calmly said "Please, don't tell anyone, I beg of you. It's not like I wanted to be born a witch, I just was. In heart I am a true Beast Rider, so please don't tell anyone." She just wanted to be straight forward, knowing that trying to talk him out of disbelieving what he just saw would probably not work. She then continued to say, in a flirting voice "If you don't I could do something special for you."


----------



## Chaos (Nov 25, 2010)

*Romolus Mingan*

Romolus listened to Van's recount of the battle so far. Nothing new here, he'd known that before he'd arrived. Van clearly wasn't a strategist, providing information not about the course of the battle, but the losses so far. "Get up there eh?" Romolus had already resolved he would fight until the end. The battle was too pitched to quietly make an escape, and as they were talking, one of the Desert Rogues raced through the clan of Romolus' friends and comrades, cutting down a fair lot. That kid would die too, Romolus decided. The kid seemed to be aiming for the Rogue that had fallen first, at the back of the pack. In the kid's full sight, Romolus gritted his teeth. *"Earth Boulder"*

The rock flew past at great speed and hit the poor Rogue in the back with full force. The Rogue flew up again in a position that made his clear his spine was broken and smashed down onto the ground with a dull thud. Romolus looked back at the kid. He had turned around, probably not even seen his friend's demise. Romolus growled. The kid didn't even have the honor in himself to finish what he had started. Finer bait and the fuckhead would turn around immediately. And then the situation changed drastically. Again. A woman with less clothes than Romolus had ears (which were two) suddenly stepped in in the middle of the fight, spraying water and thundering something about being superior. Superior eh? Imperial. Clearly. But with this many wounded and dead, Romolus didn't mind. This might just be a good time too...

Rikku raced by, the others on her trail. They were gathering up the wounded. Romolus breathed a sign of relieve. Yes, a good time to retreat. Then he blanched, as far as that is visible on the face of a werewolf. Did Rikku just tell him to stay behind and cover their retreat? What the hell? Rikku knew he didn't like to fight. But she had still decided to keep him here. Ugh. She was still his leader, and Romolus knew she had the best in mind for all of them. He also couldn't deny he still wanted to see the Rogues suffer, though, especially that pesky sniper and that hardcore kid. "Wolfs, assemble!" The Wolf Pack gathered behind him. They had gone into hiding, as was their usual procedure at large scale fights. This time though, Romolus would need them. "I'm gonna get the sniper first. I need a break. You can kill him if you want" The wolves understood immediately and started running towards Chrono, who's tire had just been slashed by Rikku. For the rest, the kid looked a little too ready though. 

*"Earth Boulder"* Another round boulder shot out from the ground and away from Romolus with tremendous speed. It cleared the front runner of his wolf pack within seconds and smashed into Chrono's steambike with a great crashing and splitting sound. "Now, my friends, get that fucker" Romolus turned away. The Rogue commander had engaged in battle with the Imperial officer. The sniper on the bird was trying to get a bead at the Imperial. Romolus smiled. "Never divert your attention from an enemy that hasn't been defeated" he said, one of the edicts of his long-ago tribe. "Storm, let's rock" The great tiger roared to life and jumped out from behind the rock barricade. 

The brass bird was up too high to make in a jump, besides, Storm wasn't the most agile beast around. Romolus needed to get the bird closer to the ground. He looked around. Not much choice. He sighed. He was depleting his magic reservoir very fast like this. *"Earth Boulder"* Catch breath. *"Earth Boulder"* Catch breath. *"Earth Boulder!"* The three rocks shot in a beautiful procession upwards for the birds left wing. Romolus urged Storm to greater speeds, shot past the bird, then wheeled to the other side. The rocks smashed into the wing with loud crashes. The bird didn't go down, it was clearly an advanced war machine, but Romolus got what he had searched for. The left wing tilted up, the right wing down. The sniper almost fell of her precarious perch. "Jump, Storm"

Storm jumped. His massive claws smashed into the brass wing and found hold. The bird tilted even more. The sniper tried to aim her bolt-action at Romolus, but she was too close. Romolus smashed the thing out of her hand with his spear. Storm heaved and got to the middle of the bird. The tilting stopped, the bird's balance regained. Storm growled long and hard. Romolus eyed the sniper menacingly. The sniper slowly moved her hand into her coat, producing a long knife. "Fight me, werewolf" Romolus smiled. Fight that bitch fair and square? Maybe in a next life. Romolus just had to pat Storm's back. Storm tore the sniper's face off with one paw.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2010)

*Van*

The green-haired guy frowned and prepared his sword to  attack when the girl began running down the tree but what was his surprise when she jumped and tackled him, he was expecting a spell or something like that, sue to the hit, he got knocked out some seconds. When he recovered the conscience he saw the girl talking about something that he didn?t believe at all but in her eyes there was something that make Van to relax.

The she said something about making a special thing for him, Van didn?t understood at all, but then realized the posture in which they were, probably someone would misunderstand if they see them like that, a big blush covered his face as he grabbed the female?s shoulders and said"y-you don?t have to do anything, guess I will trust in ya but if what you?ve said is the truth better be careful..."he said a bit nervous, since he clearly understood now what the girl was trying to say"This time it was me, but if another Beast Rider see you using magic, you are finished"he said and smiled. Strievg only looking the scene confused.


----------



## Laix (Nov 25, 2010)

*Kazuya Nokoboshi*

Kazuya was set to dodge the wind bird when a peircing scream distracted him. He shot his head round in the direction to see Gogo lying on the floor face-down, surrounded by blood.
'Bastards got Go-' He almost forgot about Tia. He barely dodged the wind bird as it grazed his skin, tearing off his jacket. The water bullets were blocked by his pistols, before jumping backwards onto his bike. Another member of the Desert Rouges arrived: Diver. He was requested around 10 minutes ago to take the bikes back to base, but there was a change of plan. Diver quickly analysed the situation and reacted by performing a seal on the ground.
'Akiria!: Rocket Launcher!' A huge rocket launcher the size of Diver himself (Who is rather tall for his age of 22 at 6'2'') appeared from the seal. Crouching down on the sand now, he aimed carefully through the scope at the Imperial.
'Steam pressure at 244%, Firepower at 600%. Lets go!' He got a good aim at her stomach, and fired a missile towards her.

Kazuya sighed in relief at Diver's timely arrival. He turned his attention to Chrono, to see him confronted by a girl riding a summon. 
'Chrono, wrap things up there. I'm bored of this ga-' The Aero bird came swerving back around and crashed into Kazuya. He completly forgot about it after he dodged it.
'Of course. You have to use a counterattack to defeat that thing... as expected Tia' He coughed as he crouched on the floor, his stomach now exposed with grazes and slices. 'But I can't accept your ''gift'' without returning the favour...' Kazuya pointed his guns in a parallel line towards Tia. They glowed a bright orange before expanding into 2, bigger guns.
'Now my magical pressure and output has increased from releasing the seal in my heart, I can kill you.' He aimed the guns at Tia and began firing rapid Cero spells. 

*Rikku Belvrine*

After resting for a bit, she decided to go for a stroll through the dense forest of Aeterforst. It had been a long day, and there had been so much ''drama.'' Eske was asleep in Rikku's tree house along with a few other animals, so she made sure she was quiet on her way out.

She had only walked around 10 minutes. The breath-taking scenery was enough on it's own to relieve someone of their troubles, and could eliminate all sorts of emotions. Rikku saw Van talking to someone she couldn't quite make out as a tree was blocking her line of sight. 
'Van! VAN! Are you there? Just wanted to say good job today cub' She grinned, waving towards him. Rikku jogged over towards them.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 25, 2010)

*[Tia Halibel]*

She kept calm as she said "Really? Then lets see you kill me." She noticed him point his guns toward her, and start to shoot them, but instead of "normal" bullets what came out seemed to be a spell she had only seen a few times before, and that was a cero. Without much time to think she pointed her sword towards the blast as she said "Aeroga" Creating a vortex which, instead of being used to hit the enemy, blocked the incoming cero barrage. Once he was down she noticed a few got threw, and there were a few burn marks here and there on her body, but for the most part she was fine. Commenting saying "Is that the best you have? I would have expected more from the leader of the Desert Rouges, oh well..." Pointing her sword at him again she said "Enough fooling around. Cascada." Then was shot a blast of water, straight at Kazuya.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2010)

*Van*

His eyes widened when he heard Rikku?s voice, if the young woman see them there are many sceneries that could happen, first she could misunderstand all and think that some little Beast Riders "will come" soon.Second, she could misunderstand it and kill them because they are doing dirty things in the middle of the forest. Third she could kill him alone because they have many injured people and many deads and he is in the middle of the forest spending his time with a cute girl...Or even worst!"If she saw that you are a witch...WE are finished!"he said with an scared look in his face"For the love of god! I?ll be killed as if I were a traitor and you will be killed for being a witch!"Van said attaching his body to hers even stronger due to the panic. Strievg still looking at them with a confused face, these humans were doing something weird for the reptile.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 29, 2010)

*[Blair]*

He clung to her body as he yelled at her. She noticed Rukku coming closer as she said "Don't get paniked now, she doesn't look angry, maybe she didn't see anything." She started to think _'Yeah right, if she had been there for all of two minutes then we would have been cought. Heck she could be acting all friendly right now just to catch us off guard... were dead aren't we.'_ She clung a little harder without noticing, panicking herself when she just said not to. Well she didn't know how this would turn out, but she hoped for the best for when she tucked in her head.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

*Rikku*

Rikku heard a bit of fumbling, before seeing the two, standing next to eachother.
*'Wassup guys? Y'all 'ite? Just wanted to say Van, nice work today mate. You did good.'* She winked, before turning around and walking back to her tree house. *'There's gonna be some dinner served soon - if you want some, you know where we all are.'* She walked back towards the main tree house, and then sat down at the table, and began feasting on roasted vegatables and tofu.


----------

